# Hog Happnin roll call



## U2CANQUE (Oct 22, 2008)

Will be there as well, cooking under my girlfriends sons team, Huhney Pa's Piglet, all the way from Cleveland, OH.  Look forward to meeting you all.....after catching up with old friends and family in Mt. Airy....


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Oct 23, 2008)

*Pickin' Porkers*

will be there Thursday afternoon!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Oct 23, 2008)

Will be there Friday morning......should be before noon.......


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck guys.  I judged there last year and realy enjoyed it.  Bring home the bling.


----------

